# No control via remote



## whatever (Mar 13, 2004)

Just what the title says. I just purchased a refurbed Hughes SD-DVR40, and for some reason, I cannot access the unit via *ANY* remote. I tried the remote included (a white DTV remote), a peanut remote, and a universal remote. No dice on any. Here is what I tried:


Changed Batteries 
Tried all remote codes 
Placed remote directly in front of IR panel 
Tried all remotes with working DTivo (Phillips 704) and they all work 
 All the remotes worked controlling my Phillips unit. The PVR codes are the same, so it should work. I'm guessing that the IR receiver in the front panel is bad. Anybody have any other ideas on what I can check? I'd like to return the unit, but if there is a simple fix, I'd be all for it. A Tivo that can't be controlled via a remote is useless.

-Jim


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2004)

ARGH! I futzed this one up. I thought I was posting this in the "DIRECTV Receiver with Tivo" forum. Could I get a mod to move it over there? My mistake.


----------



## austin61 (Jun 3, 2005)

There's a known problem that has this symptom. If the unit is powered up while the ribbon cable that goes to the front panel is disconnected the remote function may fail to work.

Read more here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=105719


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2004)

austin61 said:


> There's a known problem that has this symptom. If the unit is powered up while the ribbon cable that goes to the front panel is disconnected the remote function may fail to work.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=105719


Funny thing is that I searched the forums for quite a while before I posted. I even upgraded the hard drive in my other DTivo and was very careful to make sure I didn't disturb the white ribbon cable. So why my brain didn't make the connection when I got this one is beyond me.

Thanks!

-Jim


----------

